# OTA + Dish 811



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got word that there MIGHT be a chance I could get OTA HD, so I figured i'd buy a radio shack antennae and give it a try. So I have a few questions:

1) Whats a good antennae to buy (perferably in store at radio shack), but if not wheres a good place online that I could return it if it doesn't work. (And am I correc that I need a UHF one?

2) How do I get my 811 to recognize or find them? I assume I attach the antennae but at that point I have no idea how to tune in to them. I was told this as the following information:

KRCG broadcasts CBS-HD on channel 12.1 
KOMU broadcasts NBC-HD on channel 36.1 
KZOU (Columbia) broadcasts UPN-HD on channel 22.3 
KMIZ (Jeff City) broadcasts ABC-HD on 22.1 and FOX-HD on 22.2 
KMOS (Warrensburg) broadcasts public access and PBS in HD on 15.1 

I live in Rolla, MO (well for college) and the closest of those (Jeff City) is probably about 50-60 miles as the bird flys. I was told the KRCG and KOMU SD signals, at least, could be gotten on an indoor antennae - but I didn't know if HD signals were as strong?


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, in addition I was wondering if the Voom Channels are still 61.5 only. A site I just saw had them listed as 129 also - and if thats the case I should be able to get them on my Dish 500.

Last time I called they said it was only 61.5 and I'd need a new dish...

Just curious If I can get it on the current dish, if so I want to call them up and have them add it, if not then I'll just wait for them to roll out HD Locals for STL.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> Okay, in addition I was wondering if the Voom Channels are still 61.5 only. A site I just saw had them listed as 129 also - and if thats the case I should be able to get them on my Dish 500.
> 
> Last time I called they said it was only 61.5 and I'd need a new dish...
> 
> Just curious If I can get it on the current dish, if so I want to call them up and have them add it, if not then I'll just wait for them to roll out HD Locals for STL.


Regarding Voom...

Dish 500 gets 110 & 119. Some folks have accidentally misinstalled their dish and gotten 129 & 119 I believe, but that meant they were missing 110!

If you want 129, you'd either need the second dish, which you would also need for 61.5... OR a new Dish1000 that gets 110/119/129, it is a wider dish than the Dish 500.

Advantages to a 2-dish setup are you can move the second dish around if things move. I have a 2nd dish for my 61.5, so I could potentially re-point it to 129 if I can get that where I'm located and if 129 had channels I wanted that weren't on 61.5.

Advantages to Dish1000 are a single-dish solution, if you can see 129 where you are located.

If you can't see 129, then it's a moot point and you'll need to be a 61.5 customer on a 2nd dish anyway.

I don't know enough about what parts of the country can see what locations, but I'm sure a more technical person will pop in shortly and fill in the gaps that I couldn't.

FYI, I have Dish500 for 110/119 and a Dish300 for 61.5... and I'm thinking about seeing if I can have my Dish500 upgraded to a Dish1000, and combining so I see all 4 locations, keeping my 2nd dish for 61.5, just in case it is necessary. Don't know how many people this configuration will be valid for, but if I can do it I'm going to try for that when I schedule my upgrade.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok, for a good idea, go to antennaweb.org, and put in your zip, then see what channels they list, and approx. how far away they will be. Take into account hills, mountains, etc. that could obstruct your signal. 

VHF=2-13 UHF=13-69, I believe most HD is in UHF, however, the CBS station at 12.1 that you listed above, would be a VHF station. And therefore, you should get a VHF/UHF antenna. However, you could go big with a UHF antenna--since most channels will likely be UHF--and then use rabbit ears or something for the 1 or 2 channels that are VHF.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tonyp56 said:


> VHF=2-13 UHF=13-69, I believe most HD is in UHF,


VHF=2-13 UHF=14-69 with 52-69 being vacated at digital conversion.

There are plenty of ATSC channels in the VHF band, although they do have more coverage problems than the ATSC channels in the UHF band. The apperance that more "HD" (ATSC digital stations) are in the UHF band is either a local impression or a result of the fact that there are proportionally more channels available in UHF to place ANY station on (12:56 at the moment).

antennaweb.org is a great place to start. That is a place where people can find out what their local conditions are.

JL


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Another point to remember when choosing an antenna, is that many stations will be going back to their old VHF frequencies for digital, and abandoning their UHF freqs after the cutover.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

KRCG is broadcasting the digital channel on VHF channel 12. So you need a
VHF/UHF antenna. The other four stations are all UHF channels. Since you
are 50/60 miles out, I would recommend a Winegard HD8200P. Look at
this website: http://www.solidsignal.com/winegard_antenna_chart.asp
You will also need a pre amplifier.
I currently have two Winegard HD9095P's installed at my house. One to point at
New York and one to point at Philadelphia with amplifiers and on rotors. I would
also recommend that you get a rotor. I am 44 miles from NY and 40 miles from
Philadelphia signal. I am happy with the antenna's performance. I do get
rain fade with the weaker digital channels.
The HD8200 is listed at $168.75 at this website.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tahnks for the replies. A couple questions now:

I'm not wanting to spend much ($50 maybe) on an antennae because eventually (hopefully not too far out) I should get my locals in HD because i'm in the STL market, so this is a temporary solution.

Secondly, Its hard for me to do an external antennae, so that may condemn me to no OTA HD locals. With that said, I know my roomate gets most of the local channels mentioned through a simple rabit ear antennae in his room.

Now thats obviously analog, so I was wondering how a digital signal holds up compared to analog, if he can get the analogs does that mean I should be able to get digitals, or is a digital signal weaker or more subject to obstructions?

And also does digital=HD, or will most digital broadcasts carry the HD feed. I was told that the ones I listed specifically broadcast in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most of the digital signals are at low power. Not quite the same coverage as analog signals. If you are close to town (25 miles) and not over a hill or behind trees I'd invest money in an antenna. E* will only be carying the big four in HD (for now). If you want any WB or UPN HD (or any other independents) you'll need the antenna. (There is also the compression issue ... OTA will be clearer IF you can get the signal.

JL


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

solidsignal.com has a form you fill in and they will respond back with suggested antenna(s).
http://www.solidsignal.com/antenna_selector.asp

If some of your HD stations are VHF, mention that to them.\ as well.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Noone ever answered this, but if I do give it a try and hook up the OTA antennae, how do I attempt to get my 811 to recognize the stations?

Nevermind, I figured it out and scanned for channels both Analog and Digital with a cheap (I assume to be VHF) antennae. I picked up one Analog station, so I think i'll just give up and wait for STL to go HD.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Another point to remember when choosing an antenna, is that many stations will be going back to their old VHF frequencies for digital, and abandoning their UHF freqs after the cutover.


Not necessarily according to the engineer at Portland's WCSH 6. I asked him if the digital station will move to the analog's present channel in 2009. He replied:
----------------------------------------------
It will stay at UHF channel 44. The low VHF channels (channels 2-6) do
not perform well for DTV transmission. And there are no high VHF
channels (channels 7-13) available. 
Regards,
Dave Mundee
Director of Technology WCSH/WLBZ
----------------------------------------------

I think he meant that in Portland there are no channels 7-13 available. That is not to say that 7-13 won't work elsewhere. Just 2-6 seem to be out of the question for any location.

John


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

jscudder said:


> I think he meant that in Portland there are no channels 7-13 available. That is not to say that 7-13 won't work elsewhere. Just 2-6 seem to be out of the question for any location.
> 
> John


Well 2-6 aren't out of the question in Grand Rapids MI. Our local CBS station, Channel 3, broadcasts thier Digital signal on channel 2 and, as your source suggests, it sucks even though it is a strong signal.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

As an example:
WHDH-TV Boston is currently running DT on channel 42; they revert back to VHF channel 7 in '09....
WMUR-TV Manchester, NH is currently operating DT on channel 59 (!!); they put DT on their (now) analog channel 9 in '09....
WENH-TV Durham, NH (DT on 57) goes to their analog (11) in '09....
Similar scenarios in Maine for channels 7,8,9 and 10.....


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

You might go to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50214 for a discussion of OTA channels. Looks like most stations will avoid low VHF (2-6). Many UHF antennas can pick up some of the high VHF (7-13) band. And as said here some stations will revert to the old analog channel or choose another as mentioned by one poster in the above.
-Ken


----------

